# Woodworking show London



## Intarsiaplans (24 Jan 2007)

Just wandering though....but who is going to the woodworking show in London?....and which day?

Danny


----------



## chrispuzzle (25 Jan 2007)

I might possibly, Friday or Saturday, but I haven't decided yet.

Anybody fancy a pint?

Chris


----------



## Intarsiaplans (28 Jan 2007)

I am going on friday and i am hoping to find some nice wood for intarsia...most wood two years ago was mainly for woodturning...

Danny


----------



## Blister (28 Jan 2007)

I am going Sunday 


First visit for me  

looking forward to it


----------

